# Getting into the Grand Seiko Game Need Not Be Really Expensive......



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

The path to Grand Seiko ownership need not be super expensive. One does not have to drop several grand on a new GS to get into the game. In fact one does not even need to put down $1000 to own a GS. If you are willing to go used and buy a GS quartz then you can have a nice GS for under $1000.

There are plenty of GS quartz made from 1993 to the early 2010's waiting in japan for new owners. I personally find the GS quartz watches from that period to be of a better quality then the current crop of GS quartz models in some aspects (my SBGT015 from 2004 has raised polished metal markers for every minute on the dial and the crown screws down)

Here are a few that I have come across on Yahoo Japan, Mecari Japan and Rakuma using Buyee.

The first one is a Grand Seiko SBGF029 with boxes and books. It is an aftermarket strap but the SBGF029 is 18mm



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m16746006972?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history



The SBGF029 uses the GS 8J55 quartz movement instead of the 9F movement. Like the 9F movement the 8J55 is accurate to 10 secs per year. Unlike the 9F until a couple of years ago, the 8J55 has an independent set hour hand. The battery life is 5 years vs 3 years for the 9F. The 8J55(no date) and 8J56(date) were quality movements made from 1998 to 2010 and were used in thinner GS models. Other watches using a 8Jxx movement during that time were Credor models and Dolce models. If I were to buy this SBGF029, it would cost me a bit under $600 total for it (includes Buyee fees, extra packaging(always a must) and EMS shipping)

Here is the SBGF027 (The bracelet version of the SBGF029)



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/5b8ef19c17d6cee64b412cfcc0fb723b?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is another GS quartz with the 8J55 movement and boxes



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/c72ee0462d48f30445f7fcc82107abd1?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is a GS 8J56 (Date) with box



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/ae9183f6a721fb6b4894a275d6953271?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is a GS 9F62 with box



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/4fbf2fde32dcff13d485713992f00e6a?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is a GS with 8J56 and lumed hands and indices



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m79061665015?conversionType=service_page_search



Though this one is above $1000, it is a under $1500 SBGT235. This is a watch that was only discontinued a couple of years or so ago. It not only has the 2018- current branding of Grand Seiko only (no Seiko Grand Seiko) it has a day and date feature which you can choose Japanese or English and if you thought watching the date change on 9F quartz was impressive, the day/date change on the 9F83 is more impressive as it has to quickly change two day languages (If you have it on Japanese then it has to jump through English to get to Japanese) and the date. This one has its box



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m32526866236?conversionType=service_page_search




There is more but I just wanted to furnish some examples


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

Indeed it needn’t. I bought this NOS 1999 SBGF015 for $480 here in Japan.


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Grand Seiko is a bit stiff. Take it as you will.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I jumped in the deep end and got a Snowflake for my starter but I can’t help thinking that a quartz GS is missing from my life.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Aren’t most from that era relatively small ? Like 35mm and under?


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Black dial > 38mm?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good post and good info. 

Just goes to show you can find what you want at a reasonable price if you shop around a bit. 

Nice job.


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

I aquired a like new sbgx339 for £1500 all in from Japan. Although it's a bit pricier than this threads average, it's a fairly new release (2019) and only 800 made. It also benefited a full GS service including zaratsu polish In November 2021. Absolute bargains to be had with GS If you spend some time looking.


----------



## yosukesan (Nov 18, 2020)

A vintage mechanical is another option. I purchased my 5646 gold CAP at 33000 JPY (about 350 USD) in 2020. I think it's good time to buy from Japan now because JPY is the weakest in 20 years.


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

Shhh.... don't tell anyone about the SBGT235. I want to be the only one in the area with a JDM day-date 9F!


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> Shhh.... don't tell anyone about the SBGT235. I want to be the only one in the area with a JDM day-date 9F!
> View attachment 16617124


What is the equivalent GS to this watch in 38.5 to 40mm? Sakura says this watch is 37mm. Cheers!


----------



## tfost (May 30, 2020)

Great stuff, thorough work. Now I’m afraid I’m headed toward vintage GS. Maybe even a trip to Japan….


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

Hacknwind said:


> What is the equivalent GS to this watch in 38.5 to 40mm? Sakura says this watch is 37mm. Cheers!


According to this site, there is only one GS day-date model larger than 37mm:





Plus9Time Grand Seiko Database — Plus9Time







www.plus9time.com


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Quiet you! Don't tell everyone just how many damn good deals there are on obscure JDM GS models (plus earlier King and Grand Quartz, Credor, Majesta, etc models as well) on Japanese selling platforms. 

But seriously, if you don't mind small cases (<37mm), quartz movements, and undersized bracelets, you can get a variety of fantastic old GSs at very modest prices from Japan. For people who have jumped into GS only recently, there's lots to discover in the back catalog that's worth owning.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very informative, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (May 8, 2017)

sticky said:


> I jumped in the deep end and got a Snowflake for my starter but I can’t help thinking that a quartz GS is missing from my life.


Isn't the Snowflake powered by Spring Drive? Does "quartz GS" refer only to non-quartz-spring-drive?


----------



## yosukesan (Nov 18, 2020)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> Shhh.... don't tell anyone about the SBGT235. I want to be the only one in the area with a JDM day-date 9F!
> View attachment 16617124


A few more options available.
SBGT004
SBGT038
SBGT033
SBGT035
SBGT037
SBGT238
SBGT237


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

ozzie_c_cobblepot said:


> Isn't the Snowflake powered by Spring Drive? Does "quartz GS" refer only to non-quartz-spring-drive?


Whether the SD is a quartz or a mechanical has caused more than one argument. I think of the SD just as SD and sit on the fence in the quartz/mechanical debate. The Snowflake is indeed powered by a SD.


----------



## Eric01 (Oct 13, 2009)

In my opinion, the whole point of a GS quartz is the 9f movement. Best quartz movement in the world.


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

sticky said:


> Whether the SD is a quartz or a mechanical has caused more than one argument. I think of the SD just as SD and sit on the fence in the quartz/mechanical debate. The Snowflake is indeed powered by a SD.


I don’t think there is a big debate. Mechanical watches do not use quartz at all. Simple as that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Dandy prices. Time to put a hold on the watch buying abstinence plan.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> Shhh.... don't tell anyone about the SBGT235. I want to be the only one in the area with a JDM day-date 9F!


oh... this looks like a good replacement/upgrade to my SARB035


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (May 8, 2017)

sticky said:


> Whether the SD is a quartz or a mechanical has caused more than one argument. I think of the SD just as SD and sit on the fence in the quartz/mechanical debate. The Snowflake is indeed powered by a SD.


Thanks for the background! 👍


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Relojeros said:


> I don’t think there is a big debate. Mechanical watches do not use quartz at all. Simple as that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I think quartz watches use stepper motors to drive the hands. No stepper in a Spring Drive. Just the gradual unwinding of an old-fashioned mainspring. 


Having a great time….


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

whineboy said:


> And I think quartz watches use stepper motors to drive the hands. No stepper in a Spring Drive. Just the gradual unwinding of an old-fashioned mainspring.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


That does change my initial statement: Mechanical watches do not use quartz parts.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Relojeros said:


> That does change my initial statement: Mechanical watches do not use quartz parts.


I know what you are saying but now I’m going to have a little more fun with you. 

What about mechanical watches with silicon hairsprings. I recall from a discussion of applicable patents that some have a layer of silicon dioxide (SiO2).

And quartz is silicon dioxide…. so watches with such hairsprings aren’t mechanical. Which I’m sure we both can agree is wrong. 

I think what you meant to say is that a mechanical watch does not use electronics in its regulating system. That definition does exclude Spring Drive. 


Having a great time….


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

At the tail end of my getting "on the wagon" with watch accumulation about 5-6 years ago I liquidated most of my automatics and kept mostly quartz watches. My logic was if I had several dozen automatics, the maintenance costs would eventually become prohibitive. Servicing a watch is a hassle, especially a nicer one where you are compelled to send back to the manufacturer for service (Spring dive or hi-beat, anyone?). I have a $20K Rolex that gains 4 seconds a day and a $150 UHF Bulova that gains 10 seconds a year. The Bulova has a smoother seconds hand than my Rolex and needs a $5 battery about every 2 years, which I can change myself. When I "fell off the wagon" of watch accumulating in the last couple of weeks it was a no-brainer that I sought out a GS F9 watch. Even though only a couple years old, it is 1/2 the price of it's automatic/spring drive counterparts. I'm now a big fan of quartz watches. For better or worse I now have a Citizen Chronomaster in my sights.


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

whineboy said:


> I know what you are saying but now I’m going to have a little more fun with you.
> 
> What about mechanical watches with silicon hairsprings. I recall from a discussion of applicable patents that some have a layer of silicon dioxide (SiO2).
> 
> ...


The fact that quartz is made out of silica does not mean that a silicon hairspring can or should be called quartz.. it does not work that way.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Relojeros said:


> The fact that quartz is made out of silica does not mean that a silicon hairspring can or should be called quartz.. it does not work that way.


Relax, at this point I’m teasing you. Thought that was clear.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well somebody got a good deal on a GS SBGF029. The seller lowered it to about $486 and it sold



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m16746006972?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history



I will admit i was quite on the fence about this. I thought about buying it a bunch of times over the last month. It would made a good grab and go GS watch that at that price, you would not really cry over getting a scratch or two on it.

BUT 

I realized that I already have a GS quartz that last was worn in Feb 2022 so that I should not be buying another GS quartz if the one I own does not get any wearing time


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> Well somebody got a good deal on a GS SBGF029. The seller lowered it to about $486 and it sold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have monitored this. What a steal for the buyer! Post any good deals you may see further down the road. Thanks JF.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought my wife a NOS Credor for under $700AUD from Japan. Gold dial and hands, it's simply stunning. We had the battery replaced by a former Seiko watchmaker and he said he was impressed with the movement.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

There is a nice looking SBGX063 (the predecessor of the current SBGX263)

It is at a nice price. The cost is about $725. With the buyee fees, and international shipping it comes out to around $765 shipped to your door. I would recommend spending the extra 1500 Yen to have it repackaged with a lot of bubble wrap to protect it while shipping. Even with the extra for packaging, it still comes out under the $800 threshold where you get stuck for customs in the USA


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a SBGT035 for sale at a nice price. It looks to come with boxes and spare links (frames in the translation)



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/381cbc49e8125ca052c86843c738ad3a?conversionType=service_page_search



As Buyee only values the customs for the actual cost of the watch (or item) and not the added cost of fees (some companies seems to add the fees to the customs value) this watch will just be below the $800 US Customs limit at $791

If I was to buy it then the total cost would be about $835 with fees and shipping. 

The SBGT Day/Date models are unique in the GS family as they are both day/date and have Japanese/ English day wheels. This makes them a bit more complex then the average 9F movement since it has to do 3 split second changes during the day/date change at night (go through two day languages and one date change). Plus some of the models are screw down crown. 

Sadly Mr. Kirk told me that there are no plans in the immediate future to offer another 9F83 movemented GS


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> Here is a SBGT035 for sale at a nice price. It looks to come with boxes and spare links (frames in the translation)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate about the death of the 9F83. I'd love to see that movement in a 44GS case.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> Shhh.... don't tell anyone about the SBGT235. I want to be the only one in the area with a JDM day-date 9F!
> View attachment 16617124





yosukesan said:


> A few more options available.
> SBGT004
> SBGT038
> SBGT033
> ...





journeyforce said:


> Here is a SBGT035 for sale at a nice price. It looks to come with boxes and spare links (frames in the translation)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike what I read here on WUS, glad to see there are others besides me who like having a day+date complication.


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> Shhh.... don't tell anyone about the SBGT235. I want to be the only one in the area with a JDM day-date 9F!
> View attachment 16617124


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So here is another installment of cheap GS quartz watches

First up is the predecessor of the SBGX259. The SBGX059 is the same later 259 with the exception of the Seiko on the dial of course. 


https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/u1052253352?conversionType=service_page_search



This one when factoring in the fees from Buyee, local shipping to the warehouse and international shipping comes under $800 shipped

It looks like it is missing links on the bracelet but as it has the same bracelet as the 259, 261 and 263, you can easily get links for it. Or make it a strap only watch

Next up is a SBGT003 with what looks like the original strap with the GS buckle



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/w1053349363?conversionType=service_page_search



This is a another day/date model that after all costs will be under $800 shipped


----------



## ILeicaWatches (9 mo ago)

journeyforce said:


> The path to Grand Seiko ownership need not be super expensive. One does not have to drop several grand on a new GS to get into the game. In fact one does not even need to put down $1000 to own a GS. If you are willing to go used and buy a GS quartz then you can have a nice GS for under $1000.
> 
> There are plenty of GS quartz made from 1993 to the early 2010's waiting in japan for new owners. I personally find the GS quartz watches from that period to be of a better quality then the current crop of GS quartz models in some aspects (my SBGT015 from 2004 has raised polished metal markers for every minute on the dial and the crown screws down)
> 
> ...


Great information and thanks for the write up!!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So this post will be a slight deviation from the cheap GS posts. This post is for a Credor.

For those that don't about this Seiko brand. Credor is also a luxury watch line up. In some respects it is superior to Grand Seiko. I basically consider GS to be the traditional luxury branch at Seiko and Credor to be the luxury branch in Seiko that is more experimental. Though GS is known for its Spring Drive movements. The first two Spring Drive watches were the Credor GBLG999 and Seiko SBWA001.

Anyway around 1994 Credor seeing all the interest in sports watches wanted to get into the action and offered a line of watches called the Pacifique (Pacific) which were offered in first quartz and then automatic. These were watches that stepped above the usual 30mm water resist dress watches Credor was offering then. Most were 100m WR but at least a couple (GCAX997 (White Dial) and GCAX999 (Blue Dial) were rated at 200m.


Here on the Japanese site Rakuma (Rakuten's version of Mercari Japan) is a nice looking white dial GCAX997. 









セイコークレドール | Shop at Rakuma from Japan! | Buyee


セイコークレドール | Shop at Rakuma from Japan, and Buyee will ship your items worldwide!Buyee is a proxy purchase service for Japanese online stores.




buyee.jp






I am not sure if it has all of its links but unlike a lot of Credor watches this watch has conventional lugs(no integrated bracelet) and can be used on an 18mm strap (a refreshing respite from GS's 19mm nonsense) and seems to look better on a strap. These watches are quite thin for a 200m watch and has a screw down crown, screw down case back (most Credor are press back) and sapphire crystal

Specs are 37mm by 40mm by 10.7mm

The watch is powered by the 8J82 which is good for 10 sec per year. The 8Jxx movements (also in Dolce and 1998-2011 Grand Seikos) are one of Seiko's best movements. Models of this family can also 5 seconds per year like the 9F

This one is being sold for about $425 before buyee fees and shipping. When those fees and shipping costs are totaled up, the watch comes out to be $470 (assuming you are choosing EMS shipping and not choosing the Buyee extra packaging). So for under $500 you can get into the Credor party and also have a everyday wearer.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Continuing on the cheap Credor pathway is the harder to find "divers" version of the Pacifique (Pacific). (case number 8J82-6A10) This model came in black dial and silver dial versions. While not a true diver die to not being ISO divers watch certified, it does fit the description of a divers watch with a one direction bezel with numbers from 5 to 55, lume on the indices and all hands, screw down crown and screw down case back and 200m WR. At 38mm without counting the crown, this is probably the closest you can get to a decent sized Seiko high end HAQ diver as GS is not going to be offering a 38mm-40mm diver any time soon or at all.









SEIKO◆クォーツ腕時計/8J82-6A10/CREDOR/Date /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan!


Buyee - Bid for 'SEIKO◆クォーツ腕時計/8J82-6A10/CREDOR/Date, Other, Analog (Quartz), Men's Wristwatches' directly on Yahoo! Japan Auctions in real-time and buy from outside Japan!




buyee.jp





The watch cost $381 to buy and after all fees, shipping and taxes, comes out to under $450 shipped so for under the price of $450 you can get a rarer Credor that would make a great knock about watch. Looking at the pics the watch seems in good shape for a 1994 model. It does not look like it has all its links but as it has a conventional set of lugs and not integrated ones, you can use it on a strap. I think it would look good with a rubber strap

This watch is being sold by a seller i have lost a lot of money to over the past year due to all the good watches they sell. This seller is called 2nd Street Reuse Shop and they are a Japanese chain of high end thrift stores with a great watch selection. I have never had an issue with them.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

And another Credor

This one is a GCAR042 from 2010. It has the 8J81 which I think is one of Seiko's best movements. It is on par with the 9F61

This model has 18kt solid gold indices, hands, bezel and bracelet link highlights. It would make a nice dress watch or an everyday witch with its 100m WR









清水屋《送料無料》セイコー クレドール シグノ GCAR042 8J81-0AF0 K18YG/SS 箱・保証書付【JSP】 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan!


Buyee - Bid for '清水屋《送料無料》セイコー クレドール シグノ GCAR042 8J81-0AF0 K18YG/SS 箱・保証書付【JSP】, Credor, Seiko, Japanese Sa(さ) Line' directly on Yahoo! Japan Auctions in real-time and buy from outside Japan!




buyee.jp


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Back to the inexpensive GS 9F watches.

Here is a nice condition SBGT235 with the full kit (books, spare links, paperwork)



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m37054423598?conversionType=service_page_search














I am a big fan of the SBGT series as they are the only modern GS (1988-Present) with a day and date. The day wheel is English and Japanese. To me this series is the most Japanese of the GS offerings because it has a Japanese day wheel (cannot get more Japanese then that on a watch)

The SBGT235 is a JDM market only model (We folks in the USA only got the SBGT241 which was a limited edition). As far as I know it is still a current production model

This one is about $1076 before fees and shipping cost ( total cost would probably be $1120 with fees and shipping). This is probably one of the cheapest I have seen a SBGT235 go for and it has all the books, tags and other paperwork.


----------



## schiorean (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey journeyforce, thank your for the tips! Keep it coming please, I am new to GS and really am looking to buy a 9F but wouldn't spend more than 1000 not seeing one in person. Cheers!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

There are more deals out there than the simple SBGX and SBGTs if you're diligent. I managed to win an auction for this SBGV005 for just under $1k. It was grimy and has some scratches, but it's in otherwise excellent condition and has not been polished. It also has its full set of paper work, box, and spare links.


----------



## schiorean (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice one! You snatched it form buyee.jp also?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

schiorean said:


> Nice one! You snatched it form buyee.jp also?


Yes, it was a Yahoo Japan auction and I bid through Buyee. This is my second Buyee transaction and both have been flawless.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> There are more deals out there than the simple SBGX and SBGTs if you're diligent. I managed to win an auction for this SBGV005 for just under $1k. It was grimy and has some scratches, but it's in otherwise excellent condition and has not been polished. It also has its full set of paper work, box, and spare links.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16737104
> ...


You are correct. There are more GS watch deals out there. I just focused on the SBGX and SBGT models because I like the line and also because those ones I listed are buy it now (instant happiness rather then waiting for an auction to end) However as you mentioned they can be good deals at hand in the auctions

Like this SBGV221 sitting at about $879 for starting bid. This particular watch looks to have been made in 2019



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/h1055419164?conversionType=search_suggest_history





Yours is a nice looking watch. I love the dial. It reminds me of the SBGT235 I just got from Buyee and Rakuma Japan. The bracelet is the same also. Your bracelet shares the same links as the SBGX103 and the SBGT035 (the model the SBGT235 replaced). Though the SBGT235 is not listed as using the same links, it does as I compared it to my SBGX103 and also the spare unused links I bought for that watch. They match up perfectly with my SBGT235


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> You are correct. There are more GS watch deals out there. I just focused on the SBGX and SBGT models because I like the line and also because those ones I listed are buy it now (instant happiness rather then waiting for an auction to end) However as you mentioned they can be good deals at hand in the auctions
> 
> Yours is a nice looking watch. I love the dial. It reminds me of the SBGT235 I just got from Buyee and Rakuma Japan. The bracelet is the same also. Your bracelet shares the same links as the SBGX103 and the SBGT035 (the model the SBGT235 replaced). Though the SBGT235 is not listed as using the same links, it does as I compared it to my SBGX103 and also the spare unused links I bought for that watch. They match up perfectly with my SBGT235


The SBGT, SBGX, and SGBV (non-44GS case) are definitely where the deals are with Grand Seiko. They're all beautifully made, but those cases are generally inoffensive enough that they don't get much attention and therefore offer great deals on the secondary market.

Your SBGX103 and SBGT235 actually have the exact same bracelet. Both should interchange with the brushed three link bracelet used on regular SBGXs, but I haven't seen anyone try it. I'm also pretty sure that the 5-piece links used on almost all stainless steel GS bracelets is the same, with the end links being the differentiator. I'm pretty sure the same end links are used across the lineup as well, with the SBGX three link being the same as the bracelet used on similarly styled SBGA Spring Drives (such as the SBGA283).


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright, getting back to the "cheap" GS, here is a Yahoo Japan Action GS SBGV221 for the starting bid of about $877



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/h1055419164?conversionType=service_page_search




It is a bidding auction without a buy it now but I have watched this particular watch over the last two auction cycles and saw nobody bid on it, so if you put in a opening, you might get it. 
The watch is a bit used but it was a current model until the beginning of 2020 when the 9F82 movement was dropped in favor of the 9F85 in mid 2020. This model was a JDM only model as far as I know (though I could be wrong)

So if you wanted a cheap GS model that was made until 2020 then this might be your watch. It looks to be the complete kit 

The next watch is a deviation into a Non-GS Seiko. This is a well used Seiko Tuna SBBN007 with box. The SBBN007 is a classic quartz 300m Tuna. It uses the Seiko 7C46 movement which was only made for the Tuna divers and is still one of the best Seiko movements made. 



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m96437042480?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history



Priced at about $481 before fees and shipping, This one looks rough but still looks good. It shows how the Tuna is the ultimate analog tool watch. This would make a great entrance into the world of Tuna for cheap and a great mod watch as the great thing about them is parts (like shrouds) are easy to get so you could mod it. I personally would scrape the rest of the black paint off the bezel and have an all silver bezel look to it. Most of these SBBN007 are much higher priced and are watch only. This one has the box and books

This SBGT235 has been featured before but the price (due to the higher dollar vs Yen has gone down about $10. 



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m37054423598?conversionType=service_page_search




The JDM only SBGT235 was still on the JDM GS website so it is probably still being made. This is a great chance to get a current made model that has a Japanese day wheel for a good price. It is pretty awesome to watch the day/date change at 12:04am as it has to instantaneously cycle through two day wheel languages to show the correct day and date.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So it looks like the SBGT235 sold today.



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m37054423598?conversionType=service_page_search



Did anybody here buy it? If so that was a very nice price for a complete kit. The SBGT series is in my mind one of the best GS lines.

I will admit, I am glad the thing sold as I was tired of seeing it pop up in my notifications. As much as I like my SBGT235, I do kick myself for not doing a quick look on mercari Japan, Rakuma and Yahoo japan before buying it. If I had done so, I would have seen this one with a complete kit with all the tags for a lower price then mine (which did not come with the tags or a lot of the paperwork) and bought that. Yes I know that some times the same model comes along cheaper then you bought your from. Which I understand but the reason I kick myself is because this was listed a day before I bought mine and a bit of a look about would have shown me it.


Anyway, lets get back to the cheap GS 9F quartz

Here is a nice condition no date SBGX009 for a very good price of about $696, after all fees and shipping costs, looks to come out at about $740



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m55752389064?conversionType=service_page_search



The watch looks in good shape but the strap (which looks to be original) has seen better days. However it's GS buckle looks good (those things alone seem to be selling for $60-$80 new) so you can transfer the buckle to a non GS strap and make the watch look nice again. 9F61 are great for somebody that does not want to bother with the date.

Here is a nice SBGX005 that with all fees and shipping will come out to about $688. A great price for a GS 9F quartz and a great way for somebody to see if they like Grand Seiko and not be out too much money or any money at all if they decided to sell it on.



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m23153912605?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is a Grand Seiko with a pretty blue dial



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m72285746911?conversionType=service_page_search



Switching over to Rakuma (Rakutan's version of Mercari) we have a Grand Seiko using the 8J56 movement. During the late 1990's to about 2010, Grand Seiko also offered watches with the fantastic 8J movement. (also used in Credor and Dolce models and has accuracy of +/- 10 sec per year). This model has lume on the hands and dial. 



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/6e5812ea7b2ecc4ae2b8a593cc7991fd?conversionType=service_page_search


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sticky said:


> I jumped in the deep end and got a Snowflake for my starter but I can’t help thinking that a quartz GS is missing from my life.


Have been thinking of the same thing - a quartz GS. Got one as a gift to a friend. Never got one for myself. But am now happily retired from Seiko collecting, so there is that.


----------



## schiorean (Jun 26, 2017)

> Grand Seiko also offered watches with the fantastic 8J movement


I'm not sure where this comes from, I searched a bit but always found references to the same claim of superiority over 9F without any "official" reference or a technical report made by someone knowledgeable. Is 8J still serviceable? 9F on the other hand is sealed, can be regulated and has that nice 2 step second movement.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

schiorean said:


> I'm not sure where this comes from, I searched a bit but always found references to the same claim of superiority over 9F without any "official" reference or a technical report made by someone knowledgeable. Is 8J still serviceable? 9F on the other hand is sealed, can be regulated and has that nice 2 step second movement.


I don't think the 8J is better then the 9F but I think it is on par with the regular 9F(not the special 5 sec per year ones). Both are +/-10 sec per year. The 8J is serviceable. it can be regulated but has to be sent back to Seiko to do so (yes a 9F is able to be regulated by the owner if they wanted to but really how many folks are going to try regulating them? They just send them back to Seiko). No the 8J is not sealed(there is a cover over the movement) but I still think that sealed movement thing with the 9F is a gimmick. Plenty of over 40+ years old Seiko quartz watches running fine with no sealed movement. I don't know about if the 8J has a 2 step second movement or not but looking at both my Credor with the 8J81 and my SBGT235 with the 9F, I really see no difference in the second hand moving so ether the 8J movement has this feature or my eyes cannot tell the difference. If it is case with my eyes then the 2 step second movement is another gimmick to me.

In some respects the 8J has an edge on the 9F. The 8J has a 5 year battery life while the 9F has 3. The 8J56 has an independent setting hour hand so that you don't have to mess up the spot on time keeping for daylights savings or a different hour time zone. Pull crown out set the hour and push crown back in. the 9F did not get this feature until 2020.

The 8J movements have been in Credors for years and are still in them. Credor is one of Seiko's flagship brands and is in some respects a bit higher up in the chain then GS (Credor did get a springdrive movement before GS) so Seiko would not be sticking a lesser movement in them


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> I don't know about if the 8J has a 2 step second movement or not but looking at both my Credor with the 8J81 and my SBGT235 with the 9F, I really see no difference in the second hand moving so ether the 8J movement has this feature or my eyes cannot tell the difference. If it is case with my eyes then the 2 step second movement is another gimmick to me.


take a slow motion video, that should make it clear. I can’t see the discrete movements, but I feel it does make it smoother than regular quartz.


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you for this thread. Just took a shot on a SBGT day date on buyee.

Speaking of bracelets, does anyone have a suggestion on where to pick up extra links?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

J0hnRyan said:


> Thank you for this thread. Just took a shot on a SBGT day date on buyee.
> 
> Speaking of bracelets, does anyone have a suggestion on where to pick up extra links?


You may contact grand seiko service center in New Jersey and inquire about it. Usually they need the model of the watch and they should be able to sell you some.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You may contact grand seiko service center in New Jersey and inquire about it. Usually they need the model of the watch and they should be able to sell you some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Wow even for the Japanese only models? I suppose it doesn't make a difference if the bracelets are the same. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

Great info and insight in this thread. I am new to GS, and am thinking about a spring drive. Any thoughts about which models offer good value for money?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> Wow even for the Japanese only models? I suppose it doesn't make a difference if the bracelets are the same. Thanks for the info!


Which SBGT model? If it is a SBGT235 like I have, the same bracelet is used for at least the following

SBGE225, SBGE025,SBGT038, SBGX103, SBGT035,SBGT037, SBGR051,SBGR053, SBGA373, SBGH267, SBGE245,SBGA201, SBGV205, SBGR251, SBGV009, SBGT235, SBGT237 SBGV011, SBGA103

If my SBGT235 was missing a link or two, I could dip into my spare links from my SBGX103 that i bought from Buyee. Speaking of Buyee, if you search under the model number in ether Yahoo Auctions or Yahoo Japan shopping, you might be able to find the links you need and then if you have yet to ship the SBGT then you can bundle the total shipment to save on shipping


----------



## BoothHardy (May 25, 2020)

journeyforce said:


> Which SBGT model? If it is a SBGT235 like I have, the same bracelet is used for at least the following
> 
> SBGE225, SBGE025,SBGT038, SBGX103, SBGT035,SBGT037, SBGR051,SBGR053, SBGA373, SBGH267, SBGE245,SBGA201, SBGV205, SBGR251, SBGV009, SBGT235, SBGT237 SBGV011, SBGA103
> 
> If my SBGT235 was missing a link or two, I could dip into my spare links from my SBGX103 that i bought from Buyee. Speaking of Buyee, if you search under the model number in ether Yahoo Auctions or Yahoo Japan shopping, you might be able to find the links you need and then if you have yet to ship the SBGT then you can bundle the total shipment to save on shipping





J0hnRyan said:


> Thank you for this thread. Just took a shot on a SBGT day date on buyee.
> 
> Speaking of bracelets, does anyone have a suggestion on where to pick up extra links?



I easily ordered a couple from NJ for my SBGF021 - like journeyforce said - and they came quick. I have one still unused if that would work for you. One thing that was odd was that the original bracelet used screws for the links but the new link had slightly different sized holes so I ended up using pins instead.


----------



## BoothHardy (May 25, 2020)

Eric01 said:


> In my opinion, the whole point of a GS quartz is the 9f movement. Best quartz movement in the world.


Agree...to a point...have you had an 8J? Setting the hour hand by itself is a wonderful feature 😁


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> Which SBGT model? If it is a SBGT235 like I have, the same bracelet is used for at least the following
> 
> SBGE225, SBGE025,SBGT038, SBGX103, SBGT035,SBGT037, SBGR051,SBGR053, SBGA373, SBGH267, SBGE245,SBGA201, SBGV205, SBGR251, SBGV009, SBGT235, SBGT237 SBGV011, SBGA103
> 
> If my SBGT235 was missing a link or two, I could dip into my spare links from my SBGX103 that i bought from Buyee. Speaking of Buyee, if you search under the model number in ether Yahoo Auctions or Yahoo Japan shopping, you might be able to find the links you need and then if you have yet to ship the SBGT then you can bundle the total shipment to save on shipping


SBGT035 



BoothHardy said:


> I easily ordered a couple from NJ for my SBGF021 - like journeyforce said - and they came quick. I have one still unused if that would work for you. One thing that was odd was that the original bracelet used screws for the links but the new link had slightly different sized holes so I ended up using pins instead.


Thanks to you both for the information!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

J0hnRyan said:


> Wow even for the Japanese only models? I suppose it doesn't make a difference if the bracelets are the same. Thanks for the info!


Yes even for the Japanese models they carry the links.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> SBGT035
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you both for the information!



I bought a few of my links SBGT235 links from this Yahoo Japan seller



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/shopping/ecwide_aa1b1jlk/category/?conversionType=service_page_search



This is a good place to get them if you are going to bundling them up to be shipped out with the SBGT035 you bought or if you buy a bunch of link. The fees and shipping costs will probably make the cost high.

I also bought a few from a seller on eBay called chouette. I have bought several things from this seller and I have always been satisfied with them. To find the full link auction and half link auction from them search SXGX103 as even though they have SBGT035 in the auction title it does not show up if searching for SBGT035. 

Yes Seiko USA has them, however I got quoted about $125 shipped for a full link and they did not have the half link.

Those half links are the most important part of the bracelet as it will allow you to dial it in better for better wearing comfort

Good luck


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Tseg said:


> For better or worse I now have a Citizen Chronomaster in my sights.


Wow, I held out a whole 2 months before placing an order for a Chronomaster. I impress myself sometimes.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Time for a cheap Credor posting.

This watch comes by way of Rakuma (Rakuten's version of mercari Japan)

It is a Credor Pacifique. These watches were made from 1994 to 1995 and were Credor's attempt to get some sports watch action. However these did not really become popular and not many were sold. All Credor Pacifique were 200m watches with screwdown crowns and the 8J82 movement. This model is the divers bezel version (there were two "divers" versions and 3 "non-divers" versions made). It is missing its original bracelet(which was not something to write home about) and no box and papers but is in exceptional shape for a watch from the 1990's. it is a 38mm watch with a 18mm lug width. It would look good on a rubber strap or a nylon strap. If you have been disappointed that GS is not giving folks a 38mm-40mm quartz diver then this is a chance to get a Credor diver style watch. The watch is going for about $314 before fees and shipping (probably about $30-$40 more on top of the $314)

Buyee Ad



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/d6155503aded98fd8f6a5fa74cbbf19f



Original Rakuma listing









クレドール　パシフィーク腕時計 | フリマアプリ ラクマ


コンビニ支払いの方は支払い期日をコメント頂きますようお願い致します。 発送は時間帯によりゆうゆうメルカリ便又はらくらくメルカリ便どちらかに変更させて頂きます。 1500円以下の出品物は値引きをご遠慮頂きますようお願い致します。 クレドール　パシフィーク腕時計です。 6j82-6a10 電池は新品に交換して動いてます。 ガラス面にはキズが無く綺麗です。 ケースサイズは竜頭を除く38ミリです。 竜頭はねじ込み式です。 ベゼルは回転しません。 バンドは社外品のバンビ製です。 長さは21センチです。 付属品は有りません。 定価157,500




item.fril.jp


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

buyee has sent me a customs form to forward to DHL 

I had a heck of a time getting someone knowledgeable from DHL on the phone the last time my shipment had customs payments. They were holding the package until I paid my customs bill, but did not inform me, and the automatic payment method via SMS was not working on my mobile number.

Does anyone have a phone # or route of communication recommendation for sending the completed form over to DHL?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> buyee has sent me a customs form to forward to DHL
> 
> I had a heck of a time getting someone knowledgeable from DHL on the phone the last time my shipment had customs payments. They were holding the package until I paid my customs bill, but did not inform me, and the automatic payment method via SMS was not working on my mobile number.
> 
> Does anyone have a phone # or route of communication recommendation for sending the completed form over to DHL?



Did buyee send this form to you? It might have been in error like mine was. When you tracked the item, did it say exception or issue? I would call 1-800-CALL DHL (1-800-225-5345). Keep saying customer service and then randomly push #0 and that should get you to a actual person instead of that damn computer voice that keeps looping around to the beginning


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> Did buyee send this form to you? It might have been in error like mine was. When you tracked the item, did it say exception or issue? I would call 1-800-CALL DHL (1-800-225-5345). Keep saying customer service and then randomly push #0 and that should get you to a actual person instead of that damn computer voice that keeps looping around to the beginning


buyee did send the form

I was in "get me to a real person" loop forever on my last purchase from Japan. I wound up printing the form and emailing it to [email protected]. Will update the thread when I finally get it sorted.

FYI for anyone who is unable to pay their duties online due to not being able to authenticate via SMS, you can do it via an automated system over the phone by calling 
‪(833) 322-0844‬


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> buyee did send the form
> 
> I was in "get me to a real person" loop forever on my last purchase from Japan. I wound up printing the form and emailing it to [email protected]. Will update the thread when I finally get it sorted.
> 
> ...


OK, because Buyee sent me that form for what amounted to under $100 of rubber and nylon Seiko sports watch straps and not a watch at all. When I talked to the DHL person, they did not know anything about it and that my shipment would be arriving as planned 

For future purchases, spend a slight bit extra and get the EMS Option, it goes though USPS and there is usually no snags. I went with Buyee air option because these were just spare straps to keep in the strap box and not needed asap so I figured i would save a few bucks and have it not shipped EMS. Big mistake, next time I will go through EMS


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> OK, because Buyee sent me that form for what amounted to under $100 of rubber and nylon Seiko sports watch straps and not a watch at all. When I talked to the DHL person, they did not know anything about it and that my shipment would be arriving as planned
> 
> For future purchases, spend a slight bit extra and get the EMS Option, it goes though USPS and there is usually no snags. I went with Buyee air option because these were just spare straps to keep in the strap box and not needed asap so I figured i would save a few bucks and have it not shipped EMS. Big mistake, next time I will go through EMS


Thanks for the tip on the EMS option. I did not know about that. My purchase came out to be about $30 more than $800, so the form is warranted.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> Thanks for the tip on the EMS option. I did not know about that. My purchase came out to be about $30 more than $800, so the form is warranted.


Yes the customs amount is warranted because you went over the $800 but the seller should have filled it out (Buyee should know better). I have never filled out a form for an item that I bought overseas as the seller does it. Other then the odd BS one I got a bit ago wanting me to fill out a watch declaration form on 4 straps that were under $100, the only other one I got was from an eBay purchase and I refused to fill out the form and do the seller's work so they sent it back and the seller had to complete the form and send it back. When I sell a watch to a buyer in a different country, I fill out the form to declare the value for the buyer. So I will be damned if i am going to do the seller's work.

I like EMS because it is fast (I usually get the items with in 2 or 3 days after it is sent out) and because it goes through easy

What did you get?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Cool thread.

I've purchased a few dozen Seikos from Japan through Buyee. King, Grand Quartz, Lord, etc...but never an actual GS. They always have a hefty premium over the previous brands, though. But I want a GS at some point.

A word of warning about Buyee though: they don't really offer protection on watch orders, as long as it arrived. I've gotten some lemons that weren't as described, and as per Buyee policy (despite a protection plan), they tell you to kick rocks. 

Do ~1990s GS come with sapphire? 

P.S. I will say I find these old Credors looking rather mediocre for a brand that's supposedly more premium than GS.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Currently these are my 2 favourite Seikos from Japan. An old KS with lovely lugs and great finishing and detail, but a bit petite and old; and a modern standard Seiko with great looks and a bigger size, but lacking some refinement.

At some point I’d like a pre-owned <$1000 GS which is best of both worlds (if there is one, haven’t researched yet). Any ideas?


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> What did you get?


SBGT035 , all thanks to this thread! Very excited. I've been looking to pull the trigger on a GS for a while now. Loved the SBGY007, SBGE257, + many others in pictures, but they didn't do it for me in store. Excited to see SBGT035 on my wrist, I think due to quartz and dial size it's going to be great! 

DHL is threatening to deliver on Monday.


----------



## captaina16 (Sep 25, 2011)

journeyforce said:


> The path to Grand Seiko ownership need not be super expensive. One does not have to drop several grand on a new GS to get into the game. In fact one does not even need to put down $1000 to own a GS. If you are willing to go used and buy a GS quartz then you can have a nice GS for under $1000.
> 
> There are plenty of GS quartz made from 1993 to the early 2010's waiting in japan for new owners. I personally find the GS quartz watches from that period to be of a better quality then the current crop of GS quartz models in some aspects (my SBGT015 from 2004 has raised polished metal markers for every minute on the dial and the crown screws down)
> 
> ...


Well now, that is what I call an informative and very interesting article. Thank you. Maybe this will be the way I dip my toe in the Grand Seiko pool.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> SBGT035 , all thanks to this thread! Very excited. I've been looking to pull the trigger on a GS for a while now. Loved the SBGY007, SBGE257, + many others in pictures, but they didn't do it for me in store. Excited to see SBGT035 on my wrist, I think due to quartz and dial size it's going to be great!
> 
> DHL is threatening to deliver on Monday.



SBGT035? Congrat on that watch. I love the SBGT series. I actually think that the SBGT series is the most Japanese of all the Grand Seikos. Yes I know there is limited editions that have some connection Japanese seasons or land marks but a watch cannot get more Japanese then having a Japanese day wheel.

I have the SBGT235 which is the current (or at least was current as of 2021) SBGT series. The SBGT235 is the direct replacement for your SBGT035. They simply dropped the Seiko name off the dial and changed the model from SBGT035 to SBGT235 and called it a day. The SBGT035/SBGT235 wears very well on the wrist and the dial has to be seen in person to be impressed with. They go all out on the champagne dials

Here is mine

I hope to get the black dial SBGT037 or SBGT237 soon


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

The SBGT037 is really tempting. I love the contrast of the day and date against the dark dial. I prefer the more interesting case of the earlier models, but the 037s are much easier to find. We'll see what pops up on Yahoo Japan.


----------



## schiorean (Jun 26, 2017)

What a lovely watch, especially SBGT037 for me. Does it wear big enough for a day to day casual watch? I'm 6.5 btw.


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> Time for a cheap Credor posting.
> 
> This watch comes by way of Rakuma (Rakuten's version of mercari Japan)
> 
> ...


Keep going with the Credors.. I really want to explore this brand. Thanks


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

schiorean said:


> What a lovely watch, especially SBGT037 for me. Does it wear big enough for a day to day casual watch? I'm 6.5 btw.


Yes it would make a great every day watch. I have a 7.5in wrist and it fits me well. In fact all of the SBGT models are great everyday wear models. The thing I love with the SBGT models is the day/date change at 12:04am. It is instantaneous like the date only models but has to split second roll over 2 day languages. So if you choose Japanese then it has to flip from the Japanese day of the week it is already at to the English day and then to Japanese for the next day.


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a fantastic thread, thank you for taking the time to put this together. Truly.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So here are a few more cheap GS

Up first is a nice condition SBGX005 with its box



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/m1017678385?conversionType=service_page_search



The SBGX005 is a great starter GS. It is an early model but has a screw down case back instead of the earlier snap case back (which I hate)

Moving on, perhaps you might want a GS in your watch box that all you need to do is set the time and not have to screw with a date function? The SBGX009 might fit your bill



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/h1057796217?conversionType=service_page_search



The seller of this watch is 2nd Street Reuse Shop (a thrift store chain in Japan). They sell on yahoo japan under the name ssol_sell. I have bought many a watch from this store and have never been disappointed with them (my wallet hates me). I have found the watches I have bought from them are much better looking in person then the horrible pics on their auctions. They also ship in a sturdy box so no need to spend an extra 1500Yen to get the buyee extra packaging.

Here is a SBGX047 which looks to have its box and has been serviced.



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/p1055614862?conversionType=service_page_search



The SBGX047 stands out from a lot of the other SBGX models due to its pronounced crown guards.


Switching to the auction side (where you have to place a bid and hope you win) is a nice SBGX295. This is a current model. It is a Japan only model. At one time I thought it was simply a SBGX259 with a leather strap but the hands and indices are slightly darker then the SBGX259. It comes on its original strap with books and boxes. However the strap is going to suck. As it is a JDM market watch, the strap will not fit right on wrists that are 7.5 in (I suspect 7in wristed folks will be struggling with the strap) nevertheless, the watch will work on any 19mm strap so don't pass on by this watch.



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/j1058426753?conversionType=service_page_search



It looks to be still being made by GS









Grand Seiko Quartz SBGX295 /Current price


Listed price: 253,000JPY Case: Stainless Steel Dial: white Crystal: Sapphire with non-reflective coating Diameter: 37 mm (without the crown) Thickness: 10 mm Weight: 70 g 10 ATM water resistance Lug Size 19mm Max wrist size: 18.7cm Movement SEIKO Quartz 9F62 Accuracy: +/-10 sec/year 3 years life...




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well scratch the SBGX295 off the list. I put a bid on it and won it. It should be about $930 after everything is said (Shipping etc) if the seller actually ships it and does not cancel the auction. That is the thing I hate the most about yahoo japan, a seller can cancel and relist if they did not get what they thought they should get so we shall see. the last Grand Seiko (SBGT235) I bought had a heavy shipping weight because those boxes are stupid heavier then they should be. So if I factor $10 for local shipping, $15 for extra packaging and $55 for international shipping that is $80 or so for all the shipping(local and EMS) and packaging. Now this is probably too high an estimation and the total price lower but it is better to overestimate then underestimate it all

The strap (which is about 18.7cm (according to Seiya who also sells the watch) ) will be too small for my wrist so it will go on a new strap. As I have the GS hardware (buckle and tang), I can simply find a 19/16 strap to use. or just put it on a mesh or aftermarket bracelet. This will be my everyday "beater" GS vs the SBGT235 which is my nice GS

I will also have to replace the battery as the two pics showing the dial show the second hand not moving. The ad says unable to confirm operation. As the paperwork says it was purchased in march of 2019 and the case back serial number starts with 88 (Aug 2018) along with the case back looking good, I am going to say that this watch just needs a battery as the battery life in a GS is 3 years and this watch was made almost 4 years ago (and who knows how old the battery was before installing it). All the GS i have had to replace batteries on have pretty much had the battery die at 3 years or 3 years and a few months). So a new battery and i am back in the game. (Of course if it does not work then a trip to Seiko should sort it (It should not cost that much to fix and even with factoring in a service cost i still will have come out good as the other ones for sale are $1900 and over.

But still, always look close at the pics of a watch you are planning on buying as I missed that non moving second hand my first go around

Sellers pics


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm not sure where you are in the US, but my SBGV005 with its full box was $55 shipped via EMS from Japan to New Jersey so your estimate sounds right. Local shipping and fees were a whopping $10 - the seller must have been close to the Buyee warehouse.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I'm not sure where you are in the US, but my SBGV005 with its full box was $55 shipped via EMS from Japan to New Jersey so your estimate sounds right. Local shipping and fees were a whopping $10 - the seller must have been close to the Buyee warehouse.



I always round up prices and unless it is a seller i know how they ship (like ssol_sell), I always spend the extra on the Buyee extra packaging and shipping box because you never know if the seller is going to ship the item in a big bubble wrap envelope as they are close to Buyee HQ and they think it is just another local customer so the shipping service will take care of it. However this watch will probably be bouncing around from Japan to the USA. I live a few states down from you so it comes the same route as yours did (ISC NY)


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

DHL has the package on hold. It says waiting on customs information from the sender.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> Well scratch the SBGX295 off the list. I put a bid on it and won it. It should be about $930 after everything is said (Shipping etc) if the seller actually ships it and does not cancel the auction. That is the thing I hate the most about yahoo japan, a seller can cancel and relist if they did not get what they thought they should get so we shall see. the last Grand Seiko (SBGT235) I bought had a heavy shipping weight because those boxes are stupid heavier then they should be. So if I factor $10 for local shipping, $15 for extra packaging and $55 for international shipping that is $80 or so for all the shipping(local and EMS) and packaging. Now this is probably too high an estimation and the total price lower but it is better to overestimate then underestimate it all
> 
> The strap (which is about 18.7cm (according to Seiya who also sells the watch) ) will be too small for my wrist so it will go on a new strap. As I have the GS hardware (buckle and tang), I can simply find a 19/16 strap to use. or just put it on a mesh or aftermarket bracelet. This will be my everyday "beater" GS vs the SBGT235 which is my nice GS
> 
> ...


Nice, is that one just like the white one but on a strap? How does 37mm fit your wrist? Are the silver dials (of SBGX/T) prettier than the black one?

I'm considering selling some Seikos of mine and getting one 9F GS. Scuffs on Zaratsu polish scares me, though. Not sure buffing it out is a good idea like with other watches, and I do intend on buying used and wearing it a lot.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Nice, is that one just like the white one but on a strap? How does 37mm fit your wrist? Are the silver dials (of SBGX/T) prettier than the black one?
> 
> I'm considering selling some Seikos of mine and getting one 9F GS. Scuffs on Zaratsu polish scares me, though. Not sure buffing it out is a good idea like with other watches, and I do intend on buying used and wearing it a lot.


At one time I thought the SBGX295 was just a SBGX259 on a strap but the SBGX259 in real life has a brighter shade of white and has an almost enamel dial look to it. The SBGX295 has a darker shade of white with darker markers. In some light the markers have an almost black look to them.

37mm fits well on my wrist. My wrist is 7.5 inches. 

As for the scratches. You will get scratches on a GS. That mirror like finish is a magnet for them. However I knew this before I bought my first GS and scratches don't bother me. I realized it is going to happen and that is the way it goes so I just wear them and if they get scratches then they get them. I have seen some pretty scratched up 9F models on Yahoo Japan, mecari Japan and Rakuma and they don't look so bad.

I don't yet have a SBGT037 or SBGT237 black dial model so i cannot comment on them dial wise. The dial on my SBGT235 is champagne and looks good


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi all. I just purchased a pre owned JDM Seiko via Buyee. Now waiting for the watch to arrive at the Buyee warehouse. For those of you that have used Buyee, what comes next?

Thanks.


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

Belzoni said:


> Hi all. I just purchased a pre owned JDM Seiko via Buyee. Now waiting for the watch to arrive at the Buyee warehouse. For those of you that have used Buyee, what comes next?
> 
> Thanks.


It looks like seller has shipped my watch to the Buyee warehouse. Based on comments above, I will elect EMS for shipping, and pay for extra wrapping etc.
Thx.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Belzoni said:


> Hi all. I just purchased a pre owned JDM Seiko via Buyee. Now waiting for the watch to arrive at the Buyee warehouse. For those of you that have used Buyee, what comes next?
> 
> Thanks.


Once Buyee has the watch they will send you an email saying it is arrived and that you can review the info. It will have already calculated the shipping costs and picked EMS shipping choice. You can ether complete the purchase by paying for the shipping and it will be shipped out in a day or two later or you can select the extra packing and it will complete this by the next business day and then will reweigh and recalculate total shipping cost to reflect the additional cost of the extra packing and weight. Then you can complete the purchase by paying these costs and they will then send it out in a day or two.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> DHL has the package on hold. It says waiting on customs information from the sender.


Did you resolve the issue? You might have to call DHL themselves in order to get it situated or contact Buyee and have them get involved.

Good luck


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> Did you resolve the issue? You might have to call DHL themselves in order to get it situated or contact Buyee and have them get involved.
> 
> Good luck


thank you!

Not yet. DHL is difficult to get someone on the line and when I do they provide inconsistent, conflicting, and unproductive guidance. They must not provide any training to their phone staff. The last call I was on there was a rooster crowing in the background.

I will try contacting buyee, this is good advice, thank you!


----------



## MTT60 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi! May I joint the club . I bought this SBGG001/8N65-9000 from Chrono24 in June and the price was quite affordable 547 € before tax and duty. The watch dial has slight blemish most likely from sitting too long in shop window, but it works and keeps time perfectly.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright here are a few more from Yahoo Japan seller ssol_sell (2nd Street Reuse Shop)

First up is a SBGX005 with its box for about $665 before fees and shipping. There looks to be a spot above the GS in the one pic but I suspect it is the camera lens reflection as I don't see it in the other pic. 



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/u1057021793?conversionType=service_page_search



A Grand Seiko with the 8J movement



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/t1057013094?conversionType=service_page_search



A SBGX061 (the predecessor of the current SBGX261)



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/1056555454?conversionType=service_page_search



Black dialed SBGX007



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/b1058331512?conversionType=service_page_search



Another SBGX061



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/b1058326243?conversionType=service_page_search


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

Received my SBGT035 

Couldn't be happier. The overall condition of the watch looks like new to me. I don't plan on taking a loupe to it since it looks perfect to me and why ruin that. I also like the fit more than any "modern" GS model that I have tried on at an AD. They were all a bit too chunky for my taste. This quartz is nice and slim and 37mm might be my new favorite size. 

The watch came with an extra full size link and half size link. I added the half size to get the perfect fit on my 7.5" wrist. It was my first time working with a bracelet that had a pin with two screws on either end. The screws are small so be careful that you don't lose them when adding or removing links, I don't think you'll ever spot them on the floor if they happen to fall. 

Thank you to *journeyforce* for this thread as well as all the others who have helped. You successfully helped me scratch my GS itch at a considerably lower cost than I was expecting. If anyone is on the fence about this you should give it a shot.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> Received my SBGT035
> 
> Couldn't be happier. The overall condition of the watch looks like new to me. I don't plan on taking a loupe to it since it looks perfect to me and why ruin that. I also like the fit more than any "modern" GS model that I have tried on at an AD. They were all a bit too chunky for my taste. This quartz is nice and slim and 37mm might be my new favorite size.
> 
> ...


So it arrived safe and sound? That is great. Used Grand Seiko SBGT models are of great value. The SBGT035/235 and SBGT037/237 are very good looking watches. All the GS I have bought from Yahoo japan, Mercari Japan and Rakuma Japan have pretty much looked like new. My SBGT235 has a few scratches on one of the bracelet links (which I can replace with one of the spare new ones I have if I wanted to) but other then that it looks great.

I have a 7.5in wrist and my watch came with ether 18 or 19 total links on the bracelet(I forget which, though it was a complete bracelet (JDM is smaller) ). After I had the bracelet sized, I had one of the original bracelet full spare links left. I have both half links at the 6 o 'clock position of the bracelet to allow the clasp to be even on my wrist.

Did you get the complete box?

Enjoy your watch


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

Full box! Love love love this watch

I am curious though, anything I can do about this lug gap? New spring bars?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

J0hnRyan said:


> Full box! Love love love this watch
> 
> I am curious though, anything I can do about this lug gap? New spring bars?
> 
> View attachment 16807916


Yes. Weakened springbars are the normal culprit for gaps.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

J0hnRyan said:


> Full box! Love love love this watch
> 
> I am curious though, anything I can do about this lug gap? New spring bars?
> 
> View attachment 16807916


Nice watch! Man, I wanted an SBGT035, I think you sniped the one I was considering from earlier in the thread 😅


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright!!

It is time for another installment of Cheap Grand Seiko 9F models

First up is a nice SBGX095. This is the predecessor of the SBGX295. Like the later SBGX295 the hands and markers on this watch are darker then the ones on the other SBGX models (like the SBGX259). This one looks to be complete with all boxes and books.



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m28071847810?conversionType=service_page_search



Now just to give a heads up. You will need to replace the strap right away if you have a wrist size around 7.5in or bigger as the JDM GS models with straps have shorter straps. The good news is that you have the OEM buckle clasp so you can just get a longer strap and use the original clasp.

Here is an SBGX061. It was replaced by the SBGX261. This one is a bit rougher then a lot of the GS out there but it has its charm. Perhaps the person that originally owned it wore it everywhere? In any event, it would make a good beater GS or one you could send out to be repolished by GS during a service.



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m56914859917?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is a SBGX065 with a lovely purplish dial. Full kit



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/e39e0870de07f3a6adab24422839b8df?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history



Here is an older GS SBGT. It is one of the few GS with actual numbers on the dial. 



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/e1056091522?conversionType=search_suggest_history



Switching to the bidding only auctions(no buy it now) is a nice SBGX061



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/h1055773709?conversionType=search_suggest_history


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> Yes. Weakened springbars are the normal culprit for gaps.


thanks! Any tips on where to acquire? Purchase from Mahwah?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

J0hnRyan said:


> thanks! Any tips on where to acquire? Purchase from Mahwah?


If you got a watchmaker somewhere close, go in and get a couple of 19mm spring bars. You will need a 1.5mm diameter spring bar with a 0.8mm tip size. The hole in the bracelet is small so a bigger diameter bar will not work. These spring bars are easy enough to get so no need to go to Seiko USA (If you did need to get them from Seiko USA tell them you need spring bars for a SBGX261 with case # 9F62-0AB0).


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

For those of you with experience with Buyee, I have a question. I purchased a JDM Seiko via Buyee, I have paid all fees and charges, and the watch has shipped from the Buyee warehouse. However, since 8/2 the watch is being "held by export customs". Have any of you had this experience? I have sent Buyee an e-mail, but I will probably not hear back from them until Monday.

Thanks.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Belzoni said:


> For those of you with experience with Buyee, I have a question. I purchased a JDM Seiko via Buyee, I have paid all fees and charges, and the watch has shipped from the Buyee warehouse. However, since 8/2 the watch is being "held by export customs". Have any of you had this experience? I have sent Buyee an e-mail, but I will probably not hear back from them until Monday.
> 
> Thanks.



Who did you have it sent out by? EMS or Buyee Air (which is DHL)? I have never had an item held by Japanese customs. Contacting Buyee will probably be your best bet. Let them shake the "tree" so the package moves on. I have found them to be reasonably quick in replying so you might see a reply back during the weekend


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

I used EMS. Glad to hear that your experience with Buyee has been good. 

Thank you for the reply.

In the meantime, 🤞.


----------



## J0hnRyan (Nov 29, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> If you got a watchmaker somewhere close, go in and get a couple of 19mm spring bars. You will need a 1.5mm diameter spring bar with a 0.8mm tip size. The hole in the bracelet is small so a bigger diameter bar will not work. These spring bars are easy enough to get so no need to go to Seiko USA (If you did need to get them from Seiko USA tell them you need spring bars for a SBGX261 with case # 9F62-0AB0).


Thanks! I found some on Amazon.









Amazon.com: For SEIKO Spring Bar 19mm 10 Pcs Non-Magnetic Stainless Steel 19mm x 1.8mm x 0.8mm Double Fringe for 19mm Lugs : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Shop cell phones and accessories at Amazon.com. You'll find great prices on cases, headsets, and the latest smartphones from carriers like Verizon, AT&T, and Sprint



www.amazon.com


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> The path to Grand Seiko ownership need not be super expensive. One does not have to drop several grand on a new GS to get into the game. In fact one does not even need to put down $1000 to own a GS. If you are willing to go used and buy a GS quartz then you can have a nice GS for under $1000.
> 
> There are plenty of GS quartz made from 1993 to the early 2010's waiting in japan for new owners. I personally find the GS quartz watches from that period to be of a better quality then the current crop of GS quartz models in some aspects (my SBGT015 from 2004 has raised polished metal markers for every minute on the dial and the crown screws down)
> 
> ...


Wow this is excellent advice. I also got my SBGN005 used (although it was over $1000).


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Stepping out of the under $1000 GS for a little bit we have a SBGX295 from Mercari Japan. The SBGX295 is a stunning watch to look at in person with its dial and dark hands and markers. This one has had the strap replaced but looks to have all the boxes and papers



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m44294773635?conversionType=service_page_search


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright, after a bit of a hiatus to this post, I am back

First is a Yahoo Japan auction for a nice condition SBGT035 from 2015. This was replaced by the SBGT235 in 2017. The only differences I can see are that the Seiko name was dropped and the Grand Seiko and GS moved to the top of the dial.

This one looks like it is a full kit. It comes with one spare link and both half links are still on the bracelet.



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/k1056265646?conversionType=service_page_search



If you are looking for a black dial GS 9F quartz with day and date then perhaps this SBGT021 might hit the spot?



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/x1060174487?conversionType=item_browsing_history



Here is a nice 9F quartz model that has its box for a buy it now price of under $600



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/m1017678385?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is a nice condition SBGX095. This is the earlier Seiko Grand Seiko predecessor to the current SBGX295



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/4926125dced2e1cdef6cf34c0b91fbc7?conversionType=service_page_search



Here is a nice SBGX061 with some wear and tear



https://buyee.jp/mercari/item/m56914859917?conversionType=service_page_search


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Arise thread!!!!

Here is a nice condition SBGT035 (the predecessor of the SBGT235). This looks to be an almost full kit with a box and spare links. It looks to be in great condition and the person that took its pictures did a good job with capturing the shine of the GS markers 



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/1061589328?conversionType=service_page_search



With estimated shipping and other fees, this watch comes in under $1000


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I would like that^ watch at some point. Not in a rush to pay almost $1000 for one, though, seen them cheaper. 

Anybody knows how it works with paying Japanese VAT _and_ import VAT? With many webshops, when you export you don’t pay the domestic VAT. Of course the Yahoo Auction doesn’t know this, but should I pay it twice?

People say it’s just sale price+some Buyee fees. I just bought a watch where ~£310 goes to the seller + 20%VAT, Buyee fees, £50 domestic+international shipping, 20% import VAT, £12 handling. Grand total: ~£550.

Also, what happened to cheap Japan Post shipping option? I never spent more than ~£10 for shipping, now it’s always at least double with EMS.

All-in-all I’m finding Japanse proxies not so financially attractive anymore. Perhaps I was more lucky in the past, but it feels like the party is over.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I would like that^ watch at some point. Not in a rush to pay almost $1000 for one, though, seen them cheaper.
> 
> Anybody knows how it works with paying Japanese VAT _and_ import VAT? With many webshops, when you export you don’t pay the domestic VAT. Of course the Yahoo Auction doesn’t know this, but should I pay it twice?
> 
> ...


It is not that the Japanese proxies are less attractive, it just happens that it sucks to buy overseas when you live in the UK

For a person like me that is in the USA buying from Buyee is not bad. Lets say I but something from Yahoo Japan using Buyee. I buy the item. I pay about $7.00 for Buyee fees and then I pay between $25 and $40 for EMS shipping(I like EMS as I get it quickly) depending on weight. So on a recent watch purchase, I paid the following:

$526 - Watch
$ 7 - Buyee Fees
$ 11 - Extra packaging (I always spend extra for the extra packing as I don't know how the original seller packed it)
$ 33 - (includes local shipping and international EMS shipping)
----------
$ 577 - Total

So in this case fees and shipping added about $51 extra to the purchase price. i don't find that excessive an amount

There is no customs fees as it is under $800


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Following this thread but not sure it’s the best for my wallet lol


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Will continue to check this thread every few days haha.


----------



## mbabc (Oct 4, 2021)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I would like that^ watch at some point. Not in a rush to pay almost $1000 for one, though, seen them cheaper.
> 
> Anybody knows how it works with paying Japanese VAT _and_ import VAT? With many webshops, when you export you don’t pay the domestic VAT. Of course the Yahoo Auction doesn’t know this, but should I pay it twice?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think the party’s over for me, I got hit with a huge import bill on my last buy. I saved a few bucks by combining one last package, but that crept me just over the import limit ($1000 in Aus), so on top of the $140 I paid in GST & postage, I got stung another $250… I actually think part of that was being charged the GST a second time, but try arguing that with anyone and still expecting to get your package at the end of it! 

I’m lucky I got a good deal on a couple of the items which kind of makes up for it, there were a couple things I’d planned to flip, might sit on them for a year or so instead, at least until they value rises, or the sting of the fees wears off.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Posting this one here as this is the thread that led me to buying this wonderful watch. punches way way way way above it's price point.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

coconutpolygon said:


> Posting this one here as this is the thread that led me to buying this wonderful watch. punches way way way way above it's price point.
> 
> View attachment 16979575


Gorgeous. What's the model -- and who was the seller and did you feel the photos and descriptions were accurate?


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

DC Lavman said:


> Gorgeous. What's the model -- and who was the seller and did you feel the photos and descriptions were accurate?


SBGT235 - I got it from chrono24 from hachimura Japan they were great to deal with and it was basically new/unworn exactly as described.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> Posting this one here as this is the thread that led me to buying this wonderful watch. punches way way way way above it's price point.
> 
> View attachment 16979575



That is a great watch. This one and the SBGT237 are some of the best of the 9F83 day/date models

I am glad this thread helped you to get your SBGT235


----------

